# Belize ??



## Jynxgirl

Anyone made the move to Belize? 

:fingerscrossed: love this place but unsure if I would like to live here full time.


----------



## Adeyemi09

I'm planning to come over to Belize, can you please tell me more about this country


----------



## ggtntservice

Retired couple in belize . Looking for a good neighbor . To share my property .


----------

